# Dwade Twitter



## Dee-Zy

> dwadeofficialIn the buildn RT @akaLisaLisa @dwadeofficial 's party with @MissKatiePrice....good times! If you are in LA, come play with your girls!!!!!


Damn I'd come play with your girls!!!


----------



## Smithian




----------



## Jace

I dont get it (not a twitterer)


----------



## Vivaldi

me neither


----------



## Dee-Zy

Lisa Spiritus (http://twitter.com/akaLisaLisa), don't know who she is and Katie Price (http://twitter.com/MissKatiePrice) or 










was at Dwade's party in LA and Dwade picked up on that tweet by replying that he was in the building.

I think he went to play with the girls 

I'm starting to get jealous of Dwade...


----------

